# 50 heiße Infos aus Baltimore



## Nathilia (16. Juni 2008)

Vor wenigen Tagen gab es im Waaagh Blog eine kleine Zusammenfassung der 40 wichtigsten Fakten zum Thema WAR. Nun warten sie mit 50 mehr oder weniger heißen Infos frisch aus Baltimore auf.



> 1. Attendees were given closed beta codes and a code for an in-game item on release.
> 2. The White Lion will be playable in beta after two more rounds.
> 3. Blood red dye is only available to players with high renown rankings.
> 4. Black Guards were given little to no new info and were not playable.
> ...



Die deutsche Übersetzung findet ihr wie so oft auf www.Exul-Vita.de

Mfg Pierre

Quelle: Waaagh Blog


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. Juni 2008)

Nathilia schrieb:


> 8. Currently, squigs and lions are not nameable, but Mythic wants them to be.


Bitte nicht - da kommt nichts bescheites raus (siehe WOW)!


----------



## Targuss (16. Juni 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht - da kommt nichts bescheites raus (siehe WOW)!



Ich fänds gut, wenn man sich vllt per Name-Generator ein liste machen könnte und sich da dann einen Namen aussucht, damit nicht so Namen wie in WoW kommen. Oder wie die Hexer Pets per Zufall.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

die infos klingen ja mal richtig geil. mehr und mehr dinge werden festgelegt was auf ein relativ baldiges erscheinen hoffen lässt( also noch dieses jahr entgegen vieler miesmacher).
ein lob und danke auch an exul vita die es übersetzt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich habe meinen Jägern und ihren Pets in WoW immer gute Namen gegeben, von daher wäre so eine Möglichkeit nicht schlecht. Deppen wie "Dosenbier" oder "Shadowkilla" kann man heutzutage leider so oder so nicht verhindern.


----------



## Revan69 (16. Juni 2008)

Edit: Fauler User ist :-(

26. Skavens are NPC-only (duh).

NAAAAIIIIIIINNNNNNNN!

Dabei wollt ich die Ratten doch als Spielervolk fürs irgendein Addon :-(


----------



## Hühü1 (16. Juni 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein fleisiger User der das ganze übersetzt für die faule Mehrheit :-)



Und du bist der faule user der den beitrag nicht ganz liest und die übersetzung nicht sieht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juni 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Edit: Fauler User ist :-(
> 
> 26. Skavens are NPC-only (duh).
> 
> ...



Naja für ein Addon können sie immer noch kommen, sie werden halt in Warhammer Age of Reckoning NPC only sein, alleine schon weil die hälfte der Community nach ihnen schreit müssen sie die bringen. ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Naja für ein Addon können sie immer noch kommen, sie werden halt in Warhammer Age of Reckoning NPC only sein, alleine schon weil die hälfte der Community nach ihnen schreit müssen sie die bringen. ^^



Frei übersetzt aus irgendeinem Interview in nem englischen WAR Forum:

"Skaven werden nie eine Spielbare Rasse in WAR werden. Sie sind eigentlich viel zu mächtig, und einige von ihnen sind so stark, dass sie einen normalen Charakter mit einem Zauber töten könnten. Solch eine Rasse wäre nicht zu balancen, ohne den Zorn von GW auf den Entwickler zu ziehen."


----------



## Gramarye (16. Juni 2008)

/edit mist zu spät.......ich sollte öfter aktualisieren...


----------



## Omukae (16. Juni 2008)

> 31. No specific guild housing features are in development, but it&#8217;s a possibility.


Es wurde letztens doch noch in einem Interview erwähnt das Gildenhallen sowie auch Gilden Tavernen in Arbeit sind. Oder gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Gildenhallen und guild housing


> 34. Open beta will offer players a lot of &#8220;free reign&#8221; but may not open up the entire game to play.


Dachte es stand fest, dass zur Open Beta alles getestet würde. Da ja auch keine Focus Tests mehr durchgeführt werden.


> 43. Again, character aging/growing effects will not be at launch, but they&#8217;re still looking into it.


Eines der ersten Innovativen Features von WAR welches schon sehr früh bestätigt wurde, wird es nicht zum Release hinein schaffen??? Wird bestimmt ein tolles Spielgefühl wenn ein 40er Char nach einem Patch von jetzt auf gleich komplett anders aussieht. Also dass hätten Sie nach der Zeit ja mal hinbekommen können.


> 50. No RvR dungeon at launch (a la DAoC), but they&#8217;re talking about it a lot.


Bedeutet das, dass Instanzierte Bosse (wie zB Karl Franz) zu beginn nicht legbar sind oder verwechsel ich da grad was?

Hmm ich weiß das ich jetzt geflamte werde, aber dann schiebt den Release doch besser noch auf. Kein Bock so lange auf angekündigte Inhalte in WAR wie in WoW (Stichwort Playerhousing) zu warten.


----------



## Sin (16. Juni 2008)

> 2. The White Lion will be playable in beta after two more rounds.



Klingt so, als ob die Openbeta noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Frei übersetzt aus irgendeinem Interview in nem englischen WAR Forum:
> 
> "Skaven werden nie eine Spielbare Rasse in WAR werden. Sie sind eigentlich viel zu mächtig, und einige von ihnen sind so stark, dass sie einen normalen Charakter mit einem Zauber töten könnten. Solch eine Rasse wäre nicht zu balancen, ohne den Zorn von GW auf den Entwickler zu ziehen."



Hm eigenartige Begründung. Beim Tabletop kann jeder Zauberer ohne Probleme "normale Charaktere" umnieten, ja sie können sogar ganze Regimenter aufreiben, wenn sie die richtigen Zauber haben und das war für EAMythic ja auch kein Grund die ganzen Magier-Klassen zu streichen. Wer diese Aussage gemacht hat, hatte ja wirklich keine Ahnung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (16. Juni 2008)

@Omukae
Ja, das ist ein Unterschied. Es steht wahrscheinlich jeweils eine Gildenhalle in jeder großen Stadt. Wie Ich schon in einigen anderen Threads erläutert habe, sind diese Hallen von jedem betrettbar, der einer Gilde angehört. Das bedeutet alle gehen in das selbe Haus und drinnen sind dann auch alle Gilden im selben Raum.

Gildenhousing wäre es, wenn sich jede Gilde ein eigenes Haus kaufen könnte und da dann nur Mitglieder der EIGENEN Gilde rein können und näturlich Leute, die man einlädt.



> "Skaven werden nie eine Spielbare Rasse in WAR werden. Sie sind eigentlich viel zu mächtig, und einige von ihnen sind so stark, dass sie einen normalen Charakter mit einem Zauber töten könnten. Solch eine Rasse wäre nicht zu balancen, ohne den Zorn von GW auf den Entwickler zu ziehen."



Ich habe den Thread bei Warhammer Alliance damals auch gesehen und das war nur der Komentar einen Communitymitgliedes und nichts offizielles.


----------



## LionTamer (16. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Klingt so, als ob die Openbeta noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt.



Wurd ja schon in dem anderen Punkte-Thread gesagt, daß es mindestens noch einen Monat, bzw. eigentlich 2 wenn man diesen mit einrechnet, dauert, bevor überhaupt über ne OpenBeta diskutiert wird.

Allerdings geb ich recht, daß es wenig positiv klingt, wenn der WL noch immer nicht spielbar ist.
D.h., die müssen ja noch alle Focustest von 1 bis 40 mit ihm durchlaufen um in vernünftig auszubalancieren.
Gehe ja nicht davon aus, daß er sofort "perfekt" implementiert ist.....


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juni 2008)

Das heißt dann wohl,dass man sich besser doch noch auf weitere Monate Singleplayerspiele einstellt. Das Warten nervt langsam ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## KennyKiller (16. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das heißt dann wohl,dass man sich besser doch noch auf weitere Monate Singleplayerspiele einstellt. Das Warten nervt langsam ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ich hab mir Assasins creed schon geholt, werd mir noch der Pate und Cod4 holn, WoW macht kein Fun mehr und Hdro nerft mich eigentl nur wenn ich da einlogg :-(


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Juni 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass Instanzierte Bosse (wie zB Karl Franz) zu beginn nicht legbar sind oder verwechsel ich da grad was?
> 
> Hmm ich weiß das ich jetzt geflamte werde, aber dann schiebt den Release doch besser noch auf. Kein Bock so lange auf angekündigte Inhalte in WAR wie in WoW (Stichwort Playerhousing) zu warten.



Es wurde Player Aging, die Idee bestätigt, nicht das es im Release direkt dabei ist. Du verwechselst aber ganz derbe was, es gab in DAoC ein RvR Dungeon, Darkness Falls, nur das Reich mit den meisten Festungen+Türmen hatte die Möglichkeit da rein zu gehn. Den Release zu verschieben, wegen solch kleinen Gimmicks wirds nicht geben, wenn Leute wegen sowas wie Character-Aging, nicht das Spiel spielen werden, sollen sie es lassen.


----------



## Acy (16. Juni 2008)

Wo ich schon mal gucken war, ob zum anderen Thread noch was gesagt wurde ...
Für Englisch-Muffel: http://icoblog.ath.cx/2008/06/16/noch-mehr-war-schnipsel/


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juni 2008)

> 23. Loot will be awarded on an “aggro” or “hate” basis — basically, if you’re doing the job of your class well (dps, tanking, healing), you’ll be awarded the loot you deserve.



Auch wenn das aus einem anderen Game ist - "Hell, it's about time!"

Wenn das wirklich so gut klappt wie es sich anhört ist das endlich mal ein Anreiz für die Spieler sich wirklich mit ihrer Klasse auseinanderzusetzen und in Kämpfen wirklich alles zu geben.

Was die Wartezeit angeht: Ich hab Mass Effect soeben durch, dabei wollte ich doch die Sommerferien damit verbringen... Blöd, wenn man zu ungeduldig ist. Bis Drakensang rauskommt dauerts ja auch noch ne Weile... Also ich sehe eine Spieleflaute im Sommer auf mich zukommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rgeregergt (16. Juni 2008)

16. Mythic rep on system requirements: &#8220;Any PC within the past 3 years will more than likely run WAR without issues.&#8221;
"Will be" xD ...dafür müssten sie aber ne neue Grafik_Engine bauen.

20. You can have up to 4 action bars (perhaps more, but at least 4).
Mal etwas was schon jetzt funktioniert, halleluja!

21. There&#8217;s a queue button on your UI that lets you cycle through available scenarios to play.
Auch das funktioniert, cheers

22. There will be balance measures in RvR that if one side is getting dominated by the other side, the owned side will get help of some kind.
Gebt der Destruction Runepriests, danke!

30. No non-combat pets at launch (NOOOO!) &#8212; they seem pretty discouraging of this feature.
oh noeeees!

36. Other successful MMOs in the past 4-5 years has severely helped the entire industry, including WAR.
Myhtic hat ja nur etwa 50% von WoW übernommen, jaja.

37. They&#8217;re looking to compete with other MMOs by setting themselves apart with features &#8212; RvR, PQs, Tome of Knowledge &#8212; that no other MMO has.
Weil Mythic alles lizensiert hat...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> _Von Carchi rauseditiert_



Du weißt, was eine NDA und ein NDA-Bruch ist, oder?


----------



## Wolfner (16. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Frei übersetzt aus irgendeinem Interview in nem englischen WAR Forum:
> 
> "Skaven werden nie eine Spielbare Rasse in WAR werden. Sie sind eigentlich viel zu mächtig, und einige von ihnen sind so stark, dass sie einen normalen Charakter mit einem Zauber töten könnten. Solch eine Rasse wäre nicht zu balancen, ohne den Zorn von GW auf den Entwickler zu ziehen."




Ne mehr als seltsame Begründung.

Ich wüsste zumindest nicht was an normalen Klanratten so toll sein soll.

Immerhin kann man Skaven auch beim TT spielenm und dort sind einzelne Krieger nun nicht besonders stark. Drum sinds ja auch soviele....




> Hab ich! Aber naja, geht so für den Aufwand lohnt es nicht. Da levelt man lieber auf 12+ und holt sich das T2-Set



Ich frage mich grade wie du levelst... zwischen Lvl 5 und 12 ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied. Besonders wenn das leveln so lange dauert....
Also von dem her zahlen sich die Dinger sicher aus....


Aber abgesehen davon:

Betaleaken ist phöse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> 16. Mythic rep on system requirements: “Any PC within the past 3 years will more than likely run WAR without issues.”
> "Will be" xD ...dafür müssten sie aber ne neue Grafik_Engine bauen.
> 
> 20. You can have up to 4 action bars (perhaps more, but at least 4).
> ...



Deine letzten zwei Puntke stimmen nicht. WoW hat das meiste was sie haben schon geklaut.

Der letztere, stimmt erst ab jetzt. EA hat sich das lizensieren lassen, was auch ihr gutes Recht ist! Mythic hat das RvR in dem Sinne erfunden! Es ist klar das man sich solch einen Vorteil sichern will. Blizzard würde sofort PvE für sich lizensieren lassen, dort gibt es aber keine richtige Grundlage dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omukae (17. Juni 2008)

@di-chan
Aber verwechsellst du hier nicht vllt selbst Gildenhallen und Gildentavernen? Tavernen sind doch dazu da sich mit anderen Gilden zu treffen, Erfahrungen auszutauschen und die Möglichkeit zu geben das sich Offiziere in Ihrem eigenen Bereich im oberen Stock treffen können.
Genau was eine Gildenhalle in WAR sein soll hab ich noch nirgendswo gehört aber ich stelle mir die Gildenhalle wie guild housing vor.



Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Es wurde Player Aging, die Idee bestätigt, nicht das es im Release direkt dabei ist. Du verwechselst aber ganz derbe was, es gab in DAoC ein RvR Dungeon, Darkness Falls, nur das Reich mit den meisten Festungen+Türmen hatte die Möglichkeit da rein zu gehn. Den Release zu verschieben, wegen solch kleinen Gimmicks wirds nicht geben, wenn Leute wegen sowas wie Character-Aging, nicht das Spiel spielen werden, sollen sie es lassen.


Na ja Ich denke aber, gerade weil Sie Aging so früh angekündigt haben hätten sie es auch bis zum Release packen können


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juni 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> Na ja Ich denke aber, gerade weil Sie Aging so früh angekündigt haben hätten sie es auch bis zum Release packen können



Es gibt deutlich wichtigere Sachen, und solch ein kleines Gimmick brauch wirklich keiner zum Release. Aber angekündigt wurde es nie, es wurde über die Idee gesprochen, und so einfach ist das alles net, man will ja auch net, dass sich jeder Char gleich entwickelt, also muss da denke ich schon ein ganz ordentliches Programm dahinter stecken.


----------



## Zez (17. Juni 2008)

Was mich etwas beängsitg, das der bei der Lootvergabe der Rollmodifier an deine "Leistung" im Kampf angepasst wird .... was machen dort dann bitte Supporter oder Hybriden? Irgendeine Klasse wird IMMER mehr Schaden machen :/ Sprich eine Klasse macht auch immer am wenigsten Schaden, und eine Klasse welche den Gegner nur Schwächt, keinen bzw. nur begrenzten direkten Schaden zufügt (zbs Zelot? so habe ich die Klasse verstanden) ? ...


----------



## Salute (17. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Was mich etwas beängsitg, das der bei der Lootvergabe der Rollmodifier an deine "Leistung" im Kampf angepasst wird .... was machen dort dann bitte Supporter oder Hybriden? Irgendeine Klasse wird IMMER mehr Schaden machen :/ Sprich eine Klasse macht auch immer am wenigsten Schaden, und eine Klasse welche den Gegner nur Schwächt, keinen bzw. nur begrenzten direkten Schaden zufügt (zbs Zelot? so habe ich die Klasse verstanden) ? ...




Du hast es dir schon selber (beinahe) beatwortet, Leistung in einem Gefecht hat nicht zwangsläufig mit Schaden austeilen zutun. Solange die jeweilige Klasse, ob nun Hybrid, Tank etc ihre Gruppe unterstützt, wird der dessen Spieler auch in dem Rahmen seines Egagement belohnt. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (17. Juni 2008)

Aber wie will man Support messen? ;(
Das geht ja schon unter Support + Support schlecht, wie wollen die es dann mit Support+Schaden machen? Oder Support und Tank? :/


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber wie will man Support messen? ;(
> Das geht ja schon unter Support + Support schlecht, wie wollen die es dann mit Support+Schaden machen? Oder Support und Tank? :/



Wenn du dir den Punkt nochmal durchliest dürftest du feststellen, dass die Bewertung "hate-based" sein wird. So wie ich das verstehe: Je mehr Aggro du insgesamt erzeugst (was auch durch Support oder indirekten Schaden klappt), desto besser deine Chance auf guten Loot. Wahrscheinlich wird das dann noch irgendwie modifiziert, ist ja klar, dass z.B. eine Tankklasse am meisten Aggro erzeugen dürfte.


----------



## Jaimewolf (17. Juni 2008)

32. No guild/faction-controlled dungeons (similar to capturable keeps) at launch. They are in deep discussion about it, however.

D.h., keine durch Spieler eroberbare und zu kontrollierende Festungen? Das wurde doch oft breitgetreten, dass dies integraler Bestandteil des Spiels und der Tier-Gebiete ist. Es per Contentpatch möglicherweise erst viel später zu implementieren, wäre recht enttäuschend, oder wie beurteilt ihr das?


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juni 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> 32. No guild/faction-controlled dungeons (similar to capturable keeps) at launch. They are in deep discussion about it, however.
> 
> D.h., keine durch Spieler eroberbare und zu kontrollierende Festungen? Das wurde doch oft breitgetreten, dass dies integraler Bestandteil des Spiels und der Tier-Gebiete ist. Es per Contentpatch möglicherweise erst viel später zu implementieren, wäre recht enttäuschend, oder wie beurteilt ihr das?



Laut nem Mitarbeiter von EA Mythic handelt es sich hierbei nicht um claimable Keeps... Die sind drin.


----------



## dawii (17. Juni 2008)

lol das macht ihr echt gut sachen die es eh bald geben wird oder die mann sich auch selber denken kann auf die eigene gilden HP schreiben why sucht ihr euch nicht im gildenforum member !!!


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juni 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> 32. No guild/faction-controlled dungeons (similar to capturable keeps) at launch. They are in deep discussion about it, however.
> 
> D.h., keine durch Spieler eroberbare und zu kontrollierende Festungen? Das wurde doch oft breitgetreten, dass dies integraler Bestandteil des Spiels und der Tier-Gebiete ist. Es per Contentpatch möglicherweise erst viel später zu implementieren, wäre recht enttäuschend, oder wie beurteilt ihr das?



Damit sind Instanzen gemeint die nur betreten werden können wenn eine Fraktion das Gebiet kontroliert, Stell dir bei WoW das so vor, wer die beiden Punkte in den Zangamarschen hällt darf in die Echsenkesselinstanzen.


----------



## LionTamer (17. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber wie will man Support messen? ;(
> Das geht ja schon unter Support + Support schlecht, wie wollen die es dann mit Support+Schaden machen? Oder Support und Tank? :/



Man kann doch sowohl Schaden wie Heilleistung berechnen.
Wurde doch gesagt, daß sich der Wert aus der Leistung entsprechend der Klasse/Archtyp berechnet.


----------



## Zez (17. Juni 2008)

Ja, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es mit dem Loot ist.
Wenn es Items gibt, welche für ALLE Archtypen gut/brauchbar sind, wie werden die verteilt?


----------



## Badomen (17. Juni 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> lol das macht ihr echt gut sachen die es eh bald geben wird oder die mann sich auch selber denken kann auf die eigene gilden HP schreiben why sucht ihr euch nicht im gildenforum member !!!



1. Wir haben genug member.
2. Wir posten News um andere zu informieren (was für ein Verbrechen).
3. Wenn du dir die Sachen alle denken kannst warum schaust du dann hier rein? Es fragt niemand nach deiner Meinung.
4. Bitte spiel kein War und bleib bei WoW.
5. Sinn?

Amen

zum Thema selbst:
Wurde ja schon gesagt dass es noch mindestens einen Monat dauert bis die Open Beta beginnt. Wenn sie noch nicht sehr weit wären hätten sie es auch nicht so formuliert.
Außerdem ist die Preisgabe vieler Informationen immer typisch vor Anfang einer, mehr oder weniger, baldigen Open Beta.

Ich finds gut, dass es auch handfeste News und Fakten sind. Gibt genug schlechte Beispiele anderer Entwickler, die halbe Informationen rauswerfen wo sie sich am Ende geplagt fühlen durch die ganzen Gerüchte, Spekulationen und Missverständnisse die durch Unklarheit entstehen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es mit dem Loot ist.
> Wenn es Items gibt, welche für ALLE Archtypen gut/brauchbar sind, wie werden die verteilt?



Bei den jeweiligen Gewinnern der Lootbags sind nur Items für die jenige Klasse drin, die den Lootbag gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathilia (17. Juni 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> lol das macht ihr echt gut sachen die es eh bald geben wird oder die mann sich auch selber denken kann auf die eigene gilden HP schreiben why sucht ihr euch nicht im gildenforum member !!!



Hmm höre ich da ein leises mimimi ? Ka wie du drauf kommst das wir mit dem posten von News Member suchen. Vllt solltest du dich erstmal informieren bevor du hier so nen Müll laberst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber danke für das pushen vom Thema ^^ ich glaube aber es wäre auch ohne deinen sinnlosen Kommentar nicht in der Versenkung verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Pierre


----------



## Nevad (17. Juni 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Liste+Übersetzung an Exul Vita 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 21. Es gibt einen "Warteschlange Button" auf der Benutzeroberfläche mit dem ihr den Szenarien beitreten könnt.


Wie ist das gemeint?Kann man über diesen Button in jedes x-beliebige Szenario wechseln oder muss man sich erst an einer bestimmten Stelle anmelden und dann über den Button beitreten?Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für die zweite Möglichkeit,da ich es mag wenn Chars sich auch außerhalb von Städten treffen/versammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (17. Juni 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade wie du levelst... zwischen Lvl 5 und 12 ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied. Besonders wenn das leveln so lange dauert....



Mythic hat schon gesagt das das Lvlen nicht soo viel zeit in anspruch nehmen wird...


----------



## LionTamer (17. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wie ist das gemeint?Kann man über diesen Button in jedes x-beliebige Szenario wechseln oder muss man sich erst an einer bestimmten Stelle anmelden und dann über den Button beitreten?Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für die zweite Möglichkeit,da ich es mag wenn Chars sich auch außerhalb von Städten treffen/versammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube damit ist gemeint, daß man in der entsprecheneden Region nicht zu einem bestimmten Ort, sei es Szenariogebiet oder Person (vgl. Kampfmeister bei WoW) laufen muß, sondern direkt einfach n Button drücken kann und gut is.


----------



## Sterntaler (17. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Frei übersetzt aus irgendeinem Interview in nem englischen WAR Forum:
> 
> "Skaven werden nie eine Spielbare Rasse in WAR werden. Sie sind eigentlich viel zu mächtig, und einige von ihnen sind so stark, dass sie einen normalen Charakter mit einem Zauber töten könnten. Solch eine Rasse wäre nicht zu balancen, ohne den Zorn von GW auf den Entwickler zu ziehen."


Den Text hat Rory als Begleittext zu seinem vorletzen Comic "Secret Live of Mobs" geschrieben. Genauer übersetzt sagte er:



> Viele Leute sind enttäuscht, dass die Skaven nicht zu den spielbaren Völkern in WAR gehören. Doch das ist vollkommen verständlich, denn sie stellen ein einzigartiges Designproblem dar, weil sie von Natur aus viel zu mächtig sind. Es ist eine bekannte Tatsache, jeder Skave kennt sie, dass sie ein überlegenes Volk sind und selbst die mächtigsten Krieger der Elfen oder Zwerge kommen nicht ansatzweise an die mäjestätische Perfektion auch der niedrigsten Klanratte heran. Man kann die wahre Herrlichkeit der Skaven nicht darstellen, ohne das Spiel total unausgeglichen zu machen.
> 
> Dass ein Grauer Prohet der Stufe 1 einen Stufe-40-Sigmarpriester mit einem einzigen Zauber tötet, ist - obwohl es dem Hintergrund entspricht - einfach nicht machbar. Warum sollte man die Leute dann nicht auch einen Blutdämon von Khorne spielen lassen? Er ist ja nur ganz wenig schwächer als eine Sturmratte. Zudem gäbe es Bevölkerungsprobleme. Wer würde eines der minderwertigen Völker spielen wollen, wenn die Skaven zur Verfügung stehen?



Natürlich hat er Recht, Skaven sind mit Abstand das intelligenteste, technologisch fortschrittlichste, heldenhafteste und überhaupt Volk in der Warhammer-Welt und von der Gehörnten Ratte dazu auserkoren, die Welt zu beherrschen. 

Dennoch war es ironisch gemeint und in keinster Weise eine Begründung von EA Mythic, Skaven nicht irgendwann einmal als spielbares Volk einzubauen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juni 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Mythic hat schon gesagt das das Lvlen nicht soo viel zeit in anspruch nehmen wird...



Da hört man aber von manch andren, was andres!

Es soll zwar net ewig dauern, aber zu einfach ist auch blöd.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juni 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Den Text hat Rory als Begleittext zu seinem vorletzen Comic "Secret Live of Mobs" geschrieben. Genauer übersetzt sagte er:
> 
> Natürlich hat er Recht, Skaven sind mit Abstand das intelligenteste, technologisch fortschrittlichste, heldenhafteste und überhaupt Volk in der Warhammer-Welt und von der Gehörnten Ratte dazu auserkoren, die Welt zu beherrschen.
> 
> Dennoch war es ironisch gemeint und in keinster Weise eine Begründung von EA Mythic, Skaven nicht irgendwann einmal als spielbares Volk einzubauen.




leider nehmen die meisten die Infos toternst die man über Warhammer bekommt, aber jeder weiß wie man den mächtigsten Warlocktechniker bezwingt, man stellt sich einfach vor ihn hin und schreit laut "BUHHH", oder "MIAUUU" jenachdem wird er entweder an einem Herzinfarkt sterben oder Panisch die Flucht ergreifen und bis ans ende der Welt rennen. ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Juni 2008)

@ Sterni: Wusst ich gar nicht, ich habs irgendwo in nem Forum gelesen, wo das diskutiert wurde. Ist ja alles nur ein Gerücht, aber rein von der Story wäre es sicherlich trotzdem schwer so ne überlegene Rasse zu balancen, oder?


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2008)

Begegnung der dritten Art im Buffedforum... mit 29 Beiträgen gehört Sterntaler ja nicht gerade zu den dauerpostern ^^
Wo kann man sich nochmal als CM bewerben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic: Auch wenns immer nur viele kleine Infos sind (40/50 kleine Sätze) finde ich es doch sehr interessant, weil doch mindestens 1/3 schöne/interessante Informationen sind. Würde mich freuen wenn jede Woche so etwas erscheinen würde.


----------



## Jaimewolf (18. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Antworten zum Punkt 32


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Begegnung der dritten Art im Buffedforum... mit 29 Beiträgen gehört Sterntaler ja nicht gerade zu den dauerpostern ^^
> Wo kann man sich nochmal als CM bewerben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dort --> Manpower


----------



## Sterntaler (18. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> leider nehmen die meisten die Infos toternst die man über Warhammer bekommt, aber jeder weiß wie man den mächtigsten Warlocktechniker bezwingt, man stellt sich einfach vor ihn hin und schreit laut "BUHHH", oder "MIAUUU" jenachdem wird er entweder an einem Herzinfarkt sterben oder Panisch die Flucht ergreifen und bis ans ende der Welt rennen. ^^


Eigentlich sagt man "Triff mich doch, triff mich doch" und wartet bis er sich selbst in die Luft sprengt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur für den Fall sollte man dennoch auf dem Sprung sein, denn sonst kann es doch leicht passieren, dass man von gebündelter Warp-Energie gebrizzelt wird.


----------



## Hühü1 (18. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> @ Topic: Auch wenns immer nur viele kleine Infos sind (40/50 kleine Sätze) finde ich es doch sehr interessant, weil doch mindestens 1/3 schöne/interessante Informationen sind. Würde mich freuen wenn jede Woche so etwas erscheinen würde.



sin hat recht auch durch das warten ist jeder nach neuen info´s ausgehungert hm ^^ , nach einem hinweis wie weit das spiel ist, wann die open beta kommt.
Da wird viel überal rein interpretiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fände es auch nicht schlecht wenn öfter solche "listen" mit infos kommen würden, screenshots wären besser aber ist ja noch alles closed. 
Also allein die infos " jede karriere hat  ihr eigenes ui design" und "squigs  können furzen"  waren schon tolle infos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahja sin for CM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(obwohl er ein zwerg ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu kai schober unseren CM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist gut zu wissen das er ab und zu mal durch die foren klickt, und auch mal zeit findet was zu schreiben.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> @ Sterni: Wusst ich gar nicht, ich habs irgendwo in nem Forum gelesen, wo das diskutiert wurde. Ist ja alles nur ein Gerücht, aber rein von der Story wäre es sicherlich trotzdem schwer so ne überlegene Rasse zu balancen, oder?



Die Skaven sind nicht überlegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Beispiel: Die Sturmratten, die "Elite-Krieger" der Skaven, kosten beim Tabletop genausoviel Punkte wie ein stinknormaler Zwergenkrieger. 
Die Skaventaktikt heißt: Masse statt Klasse. Das einzigste was stimmt: Skaven sind technologisch weit fortgeschritten. Dummer Weise kann bei ihren Erfindungen so manches schief gehn, und wenn man nicht aufpasst, zerlegt man mit seinen eigenen Waffen seine eigenen Truppen.

Aber was erzähl ich da? Sterntaler hat ja schon gesagt, dass es nicht ernst gemeint war.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juni 2008)

Genau, und deshalb SKAVEN und Echsenmenschen für alle mit dem ersten Warhammeraddon.

Der Warlocktechniker bekommt dann einfach eine Haltbarkeitsanzeige wie bei der DE Zauberin die Schwarze Magie, und wenn sie voll ist hauts ihm die Waffe um die Ohren.


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dort --> Manpower



Danke, muss nur noch ca. 9 Monate warten bis ich meinen IHK Abschluss habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo, mal ne frage bezüglich des level systems ! Ist das lvl system gleichwertig wie bei wow? Was ist das max.lvl ? Was ist besser vom aufbau grafik etc. ? Gibt es auch pve ? mfg


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne frage bezüglich des level systems ! Ist das lvl system gleichwertig wie bei wow?


Es ist in etwa gleichwertig mit dem etabliertem standard lvl System bei mmorpgs



> Was ist das max.lvl ?


Lvl 40 bei Release



> Was ist besser vom aufbau grafik etc. ?


Die Frage versteh ich net



> Gibt es auch pve ?


Gibt es, ja.
Jedoch wird PVE nur einen kleinen Teil in diesem Spiel ausmachen, der Hauptteil wird PVP sein (geschätzte 70%)


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Es ist in etwa gleichwertig mit dem etabliertem standard lvl System bei mmorpgs


stimmt



Sin schrieb:


> Lvl 40 bei Release


+80 Ränge die man durch PvP erlangen kann, allerdings erst nachdem man Lvl 40 erreicht hat



Sin schrieb:


> Die Frage versteh ich net


er wollte halt seinen eigenen Geschmack nicht entscheiden lassen sondern es auf uns abwälzen



Sin schrieb:


> Gibt es, ja.
> Jedoch wird PVE nur einen kleinen Teil in diesem Spiel ausmachen, der Hauptteil wird PVP sein (geschätzte 70%)


am anfang überwiegt PvE um seinen Char besser kennenzulernen, am ende hat man fast nur noch PvP, zb für die oben genannten Ränge, oder eben Keeps und Dungeons, und nein es wird keine Raids außerhalb der Hauptstädte geben, sondern maximal 6 Mann instanzen (Gruppengröße sind 6 Personen)


----------



## Nâydozod (18. Juni 2008)

Zunächst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich diese 40/50 Punkte-News-Listen auch klasse finde. Und außerdem Dankeschön fürs übersetzen, weil mein Englisch doch ein wenig eingerostet ist ...


Aber:



> 23. Loot will be awarded on an “aggro” or “hate” basis — basically, if you’re doing the job of your class well (dps, tanking, healing), you’ll be awarded the loot you deserve.



So ganz habe ich das glaube ich nicht verstanden, wie das Lootsystem funktionieren soll. Zwar wurde es in den Beirtägen#27-38 von _Zez_, _Aldaric87_ und _LionTamer_ ausgeführt, aber:

sollte man nicht immer versuchen MAX DMG, Support oder Heilung (vorallem DMG und Heilung erzeugen doch aggro, oder?) bei minimaler Aggro zu verursachen?

Das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss, dass 
1.) der Main Tank die beseten Chancen auf besseres / neues Loot hat und 
2.) die Leute, die Ihren Char *zu gut* spielen ( zwar im Dmg-,Heal- oder "Sonstwas"-Meter zwar ganz oben stehen, in der Aggroliste aber auf den unteren rängen), kaum bis nie an bessere Items kommen, wenn man davon aus geht, dass sie in einer "Raid"-Gruppe mit Leuten gleichen Skills spielen. 

Es werden also nur die besten verbessert und alle anderen gehen leer aus. Und selbst wenn nicht alle den selben "Skill" haben, dann müsste der Tank imemrnoch bevorzugt behandelt werden, weil man ansonsten Wiped, wenn der tank nix an Aggro halten kann.


Ich bitte mich zu korrigieren, falls ich was falsch verstanden habe, wünsche euch noch einen schönen Mittwoch Abend und verbleibe:

mfG
Nây


----------



## Moagim (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist kein PVE System bei dem es einen Maintank gibt.

Jeder nimmt an den PQs teil / kann mitmachen.

So gehen wir mal davon aus wir befinden uns im letzten Abschnitt einer PQ und der "Boss" taucht auf.


Es machen 6 Tanks mit 12DDs und 8 Heiler (rein erfundene Anzahl, weil es egal ist)

Es läuft jetzt nicht so ab das ein Tank vor rennt und Aggro aufbaut.
Jeder Tank kann durch Fähigkeiten seine Kameraden verbessern oder schützen----->gibt Punkte
Mit anderen Worten du machst auch schon deinen Job wenn du dich um die Mitstreiter kümmerst, ohne auf den Boss zu kloppen.
Es scheint auch nicht so zu sein, das da am Ende nur ein Boss auftaucht......die eine PQ im Grünhautgebiet ist ja schon veröffentlicht.
Da kommt ein Zwergenkommandant mit einer großen Leibwache----->sehr viele Tankziele
Falls nur noch der "zähe" Boss steht, können ALLE Tanks ihre Fähigkeite auf den werfen und durch die Kollisionsabfrage kommt der da auch nicht so leicht durch.
Des weiteren mußt du beachten das Tanks auch Aktionspunkte haben, man kann nicht ewig tanken wie in WoW
Das bedeutet also man muss sich abwechseln

Zu den DDs
Sie machen den meisten Schaden---->Punkte
Trotzdem müssen sie eine gesunde Mischung finden. Feuern sie zuviel ab, können die Tanks es nicht kompensieren----->DD tot = wenig Punkte
Machen sie zu wenig, dauert der Kampf zu lange  =alle tot


Heiler
Aktionspunkte reichen auch nicht ewig, sie müssen eine gute Mischung von Schaden und Heilung erzeugen.
Machen sie zu wenig Schaden leidet die Heilung......machen sie zu viel Schaden----->keine Punkte für Heilung übrig


Da ist keiner im Vorteil nur weil er XY ist.
Derjenige ist im Vorteil der kapiert hat wie er seinen Archetyp zu spielen hat.

Wer als Tank glaubt, brüllend mit Zweihandwaffen hermzufuchteln------>wenig Punkte
Wer als DD nur stur Schaden rausrotzt------>tot= wenig Punkte
Wer als Heiler keine Mischung aus Heilung und Schaden schafft----->wenig Punkte


----------



## Zez (18. Juni 2008)

Danke, nun ist mir wohler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte das Gefühl als ich das gelesen hatte, das die DDler immer ne höhere Chance habe, habe dabei aber vergessen, das WAR =|= WoW, und das es keine PvE Bosse wie in WoW gibt, sondern PvE bosse wie PvPbosse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (18. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Falls nur noch der "zähe" Boss steht, können ALLE Tanks ihre Fähigkeite auf den werfen und durch die Kollisionsabfrage kommt der da auch nicht so leicht durch.


Mit diesem Satz irritierst du mich jetzt etwas Moagim. Wurde nicht in einem Podcast gesagt, dass nur im PvP/RvR die Kolisionsabfrage aktiv ist und nicht im PvE ?


----------



## Hühü1 (18. Juni 2008)

@moagim

Wie immer sehr gute beispiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mir stellt sich die frage wie schnell sich aktionspunkte im kampf regenerieren.
Konnte es leider nicht anspielen, deshalb ist das etwas schwer einzuschätzen.
Wenn sie schnell genug  regenerieren könnte ein kampf  schon "ewig" dauern theoritisch

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der "aktionspunkte regeneration" ?


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> @moagim
> 
> Wie immer sehr gute beispiele.
> 
> ...



In irgendnem Video sieht man, dass wenn der Char nicht zuhaut oder castet, sie auch im Fight reggn, aber man weiß ja nicht ob das so auch Live gehn wird.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juni 2008)

Die Aktionspunkte sind in etwas so wie beim WoWschen Schurken,d.h.,sie regenerieren sich recht zügig,verhindern aber ein stupides Tastenkloppen.


----------



## Moagim (18. Juni 2008)

Genau das ist der Punkt.

Im Kampf erholen sich die Aktionspunkte wenn man nicht kämpft sehr schnell.
Logische Folgerung:
Klebt ein einzelner Tank am Boss kann er sich KEINE Pause erlauben.
Tank Fähigkeiten erfordern aber Aktionspunkte.
Er braucht "Ersatzkräfte" die ihn entlasten, weil seine Punkte nur "endlich" sind.

Somit hat kein einzelner Tank Vorteile weil er ja der MT ist.  Das geht einfach nicht, irgendwann muss er mal seine Punkte aufladen.



D132 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Satz irritierst du mich jetzt etwas Moagim. Wurde nicht in einem Podcast gesagt, dass nur im PvP/RvR die Kolisionsabfrage aktiv ist und nicht im PvE ?


Wenn ich mich recht erinner bezog sich das auf die Befürchtung das man von Spielern der eigenen Fraktion "blockiert" wird. In Städten (die nicht umkämpft sind) gilt das.

Die PQs sind aber nicht nur PVE Quests....da laufen auch feindliche Spieler herum.....spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen hier die Kollision anzumachen. Es geht natürlich auch ohne...dann wirds für die DDs aber noch gefährlicher, der kleinste Fehler und sie gehen drauf.
Das fände ich auch gar nicht verkehrt....dann müssen die mal ein wenig drauf achten ob gerade genug Tanks zur verfügung stehen.
Einfach nur auf das Tankziel einhämmern bis der Gegner erlegt ist....kann jeder.
Muß man sich ein wenig mit den Tanks abstimmen----->mehr Denkleistung als 2 Tasten zu drücken.


----------



## Hühü1 (18. Juni 2008)

Hm jetzt ist meine frage wieviel aktion punkte man hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieviel die skills ca. kosten ist ja bekannt (auch wenn es noch nicht fest steht).
Dann wüsste man ca. wie "lange" die aktions punkte reichen reichen ohne das sie sich regenerieren.
Wenn sie ca nach 1 min weg sind, wen man solange lebt, muss man ne pause einlegen, so wie moagim es sagte. 
Für heiler  könnte es bedeuten, das je nach heil leistung , sie auch zeit für ne kurze pause finden damit sich die punkte regenerieren, wenn sie kein schaden machen in der zeit. 

Im grunde ist die frage:
Wie schnell sich punkte regenerieren, wenn man eine pause einlegt.
Und wie lang die pause sein muss, und wie schnell sie sich dann regenerieren. 

lol die meisten dürfen nicht dazu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ist mit denen die schon mal WAR angespielt haben....wie war euer eindruck?


----------



## Nâydozod (18. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> ... Des weiteren mußt du beachten das Tanks auch Aktionspunkte haben, man kann nicht ewig tanken ... Das bedeutet also man muss sich abwechseln ...
> 
> Wer als Tank glaubt, brüllend mit Zweihandwaffen hermzufuchteln------>wenig Punkte
> Wer als DD nur stur Schaden rausrotzt------>tot= wenig Punkte
> Wer als Heiler keine Mischung aus Heilung und Schaden schafft----->wenig Punkte



Danke dir herzlichst Moagim! Ich mus gestehen, dass ich anscheinend nicht ganz so in der Materie von WAR bin. Ich hatte da an einen Kampf in DAoC gedacht, wo es für Tanks für Aktionen die Ausdauer gab, die eigentlich undendlich vorhanden war (Warum ist für diese Diskusion eigentlich egal) und deswegen auch theoretisch 1 Tank gereicht hat, der die komplette Aggro über einen Kampf gehalten hat. 

Außerdem habe ich nicht unbedingt an einen "Boss mit Leibwache" gedacht, sondern hatte eher angenommen, dass es nur noch der "Boss" ist, und dieser dann das "allseits geliebte" Loot Fallen lässt, und auch nur die "Hass-Liste" von ihm zur verteilung herangezogen wird.

Mit dem Hintergrund, dass ich die Aktionspunkte außer Acht gelassen hatte,  kam mir das "Hass-gesteuerterte-loot-system" schließlich reichlich unausgereift vor. Außerdem habe ich auch die Kollisionsabfrage nicht wirklich in Betracht gezogen, weil ich auch dachte, dass die nur zwischen den verfeindeten Spielern gilt, und auf Spieler-NPC/Monster-Begegnungen keinen Einfluss hat.

--> Bleibt mir als Fazit nur zu sagen, dass es ein interessanteres Spiel werden wird, wie ich bis ebend noch gedacht hatte :-)

MfG
Nây


----------



## Moagim (18. Juni 2008)

Wegen dem Loot bei PQs...da gibt es 2 verschiedene.

Der erste ist wie du schon vermutet hast der Bossloot. Erhältlich nach töten des Bosses und ausgewürfelt nach Leistung.
Es gibt aber noch einen Zweiten.

Wenn du an einer PQ teilnimmst gewinnst du Einfluss bei einem NPC.

Du nimmst an einer PQ teil und spielst alle Teile durch
Dieser gewonnene Einfluss kann bei dem NPC eingetauscht werden. Auf der ersten Stufe nur Zeug zum Mampfen/trinken/kleinere Handwerkssachen.
Gibst du den Einfluss aber NICHT aus sondern spielst noch einen weiteren Zyklus durch, steigt dein Einfluss weiter.

Auf dem Maximum bekommst du Rüstung/Waffen die mit dem Boss Loot gleichwertig sind.
Es ist nich so das du der beste bei einer PQ sein musst, machst du die PQ oft genug hast du eigentlich das gleiche erreicht.

@Hühü

Nunja es sind sicher nicht wenige.
Die Aktionspunkte haben aber den Sinn die Handlungen des Spielers zu begrenzen. Man soll nicht ewig und drei Tage seine mächtigsten Fähigkeiten nutzen dürfen.
Gehen wir mal vom Heiler aus....Ein kleiner Heal kostet 50 Punkte (erfunden) ein großer Heal 100 Punkte und ein großer Heal für die ganze Gruppe 300 Punkte.
So nun muss sich der Heiler überlegen was wird passieren....können die paar Tanks das alles gut halten.....ich nehme die 50 Punkte Heilung und kann mehr in den Schaden greifen.
Hm das sind aber viel mehr Gegner und die Tanks können nicht alles binden....Nahkampf DDs bekommen ziemlich was ab.....er entscheidet sich für die Gruppen Heilungen und korigiert mit kleinen Heals nach.
Ein sehr starker Gegner aber dafür ist er allein......in dem Fall nimmt er die starken Heals für einzelne Spieler und steckt den Rest in den Schaden.

Man muss da schon ziemlich genau planen wenn man an Punkte gebunden ist.  Das funktioniert nicht einfach wie Mana das man einfach ausbaut bis es völlig egal ist wie man heilt, weil man eh genug heilen kann.

Der Tank muss sich überlegen ob er seine Kameraden verstärkt oder den Gegner verärgert (an sich bindet) oder ob er Punkte für "Rettungsaktionen" aufspaart.


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Hm jetzt ist meine frage wieviel aktion punkte man hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren auf den screenshots immer 500 Aktionspunkte zu sehen.


----------



## Hühü1 (19. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren auf den screenshots immer 500 Aktionspunkte zu sehen.


´

Danke wusste ich nimmer 200 oder 500. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@moagim

joa man muss genauer überlegen welche skills man nutzt.
Aber das hängt davon ab wie schnell sich die punkte in einer pause regerenieren. Wenn z.b. die punkte schon nach 1-2 sec pause sich jede sec um50 oder 100 regerenieren  dann ist man schnell wieder einsatz bereit . 
Als heiler der nur "heilt" ja sowas soll es geben ^^ würde mand ann in vielen kämpfen wohl garnicht  an den punkt kommen das man keine  aktionpunkte mehr hat.
aber auch egal irgendwie ist alles situations abhängig.
Dann beim tankt wenn z.b. er seine aktion punkte nach 6-7 sec wieder voll hat kann er weiter machen. Es weiss auch keiner  wie aggro anfällig die mobs sind ob er in der zeit schon die aggro verliert.
Ist ja alles schlüssig und stimmig was du sagst.
Aber was ist in dungeons? da sollte ein tank doch keine pause einlegen müssen weil ihm die aktions punkte ausgehen bzw aggro verlieren.
Sonst müsste man immer 2 tanks mit nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich frage mich halt ob wirklich die aktion punkte solangsam sich regenerieren das ein tank ne pase einlegen muss in der zeit die aggro verliert, ein heiler auch pause machen muss und dabei noch leute wegsterben. 
Naja eigentlich egal auf die open beta warten.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht bekomm ich da was durcheinander, aber war das System nicht so ähnlich wie die Wut bei WoW-Kriegern, dass man diese Punkte aktiv wieder aufbauen muss? Oder war das ein davon unabhängiges System?


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomm ich da was durcheinander, aber war das System nicht so ähnlich wie die Wut bei WoW-Kriegern, dass man diese Punkte aktiv wieder aufbauen muss? Oder war das ein davon unabhängiges System?



Das ist das unabhänige System des "Hass" vom Schwarzen Gardisten und vom Eisenbrecher, je mehr dieser Hass ansteigt desto härter schalgen die 2 Klassen zu, auch eine Idee zum Tanken 
"Schafft den Tank aus dem weg, er debufft uns und läuft nach kurzer zeit Amok"


----------



## Sin (19. Juni 2008)

Es gibt jedoch auch Taktiken, die die Aktionspunkte schneller wieder aufbauen lassen.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das ist das unabhänige System des "Hass" vom Schwarzen Gardisten und vom Eisenbrecher, je mehr dieser Hass ansteigt desto härter schalgen die 2 Klassen zu, auch eine Idee zum Tanken
> "Schafft den Tank aus dem weg, er debufft uns und läuft nach kurzer zeit Amok"



Soweit ich weiß nutzen das aber auch andere Klassen in irgendeiner Form - so z.B. der Jünger, der sich zum Heilen erstmal feindliches Blut vergießen muss. Oder die Zauberer der Hochelfen (ich meine die waren es), die ihrem Gegenüber die Energie zum Zaubern erst entziehen müssen.


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Juni 2008)

Im Prinzip haben die Charaktere 2 Kraftquellen. Die eine sind die Aktionspunkte, die sich ähnlich der Energie des WoW-Schurken verhalten und zum anderen eigene Kraftquellen (z.B. Jünger des Khaine Seelenpunkte,Hexenkriegerin Rasereipunkte oder der Schwertmeister Balancepunkte). Es ist also etwas komplexer als die einfache Methode von WoW.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip haben die Charaktere 2 Kraftquellen. Die eine sind die Aktionspunkte, die sich ähnlich der Energie des WoW-Schurken verhalten und zum anderen eigene Kraftquellen (z.B. Jünger des Khaine Seelenpunkte,Hexenkriegerin Rasereipunkte oder der Schwertmeister Balancepunkte). Es ist also etwas komplexer als die einfache Methode von WoW.



Naja, Komplex ist was anderes, einfacher als WoW gehts wirklich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem danke für die Info, hätte ich mir auch selbst denken können...


----------



## Raven_Lord (19. Juni 2008)

Bin ein  bischen Enttäuscht erst wird viel versprochen ( wie bei AoC) und dann werden 20-30% davon erst später implantiert.... .
Man macht halt erst groß Propaganda um leute zu locken und hält es dan nicht ein -.- .
Siehe:
         43. Nochmal, Charakterälterung und -wachstum werden am Anfang des Spiels nicht vorhanden sein, aber sie sehen es sich noch an.
         32. Keine gilden-/fraktiongesteuerten Dungeons (genauso wie einnehmbare Festungen) bei Veröffentlich des Spiels. Aber sie sind 
               darüber am diskutieren.
         47. Da Warhammer so ein riesiges Univerum darstellt, kann nicht alles daraus sofort mit ins Spiel eingebunden werden.
         50. Kein RvR-Dungeon bei Veröffentlichung (a la DAoC) aber die reden viel darüber-



Das soll keine Kritik an WAR werden sondern an alle MMOs .
Vielleicht wirds ja wie bei hdro , die haben auch alles später reingepatched was anfangs nicht enthalten war und sogar Spielerwünsche 
erfüllt (Housing )  :-)

Ich spiel bis WAR rauskommt AoC und guck wie es sich entwickelt und hol mir dann ein Probekey wenn sich AoC nicht verbessert.


----------



## wildshadow (19. Juni 2008)

ok zu 43 muss ich dir recht geben. fänds schön wenn ich meinen char wachsen sehn würde*heul* 
den rest kann ich verkraften
aber fang jetzt nicht an die macher von AOC mit denen von WAR zu vergleichen
was die von AOC aufgeführt haben, is unverschämt


----------



## Moagim (19. Juni 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Binein  bischen Enttäuscht erst wird viel versprochen ( wie bei AoC) und dann werden 20-30% davon erst später inplantiert.... .
> Man macht halt erst groß Propaganda um leute zu locken und hält es dan nicht ein -.- .
> Siehe:
> 43. Nochmal, Charakterälterung und -wachstum werden am Anfang des Spiels nicht vorhanden sein, aber sie sehen es sich noch an.
> ...



43. War das denn sooooo unklar?  Es gibt eine Menge Videos die man sich ansehen kann. In keinem davon waren die Orks größer/kleiner als die anderen Völker bzw hat sich deren Größenunterschied niemals geändert......konnt man sich eigentlich denken das es derzeit nicht eingebaut ist.

32. da müßte man erstmal richtig übersetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Es wird keine fraktionsgesteuerten Dungeons geben, die WIE Festungen erobert werden können.  So wie das da übersetzt wurde (mit dem Wort genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) folgern einige das es keine Festungen gibt die man erobern kann.  Blödsinn.......Festungen JA  Dungeons die man erobern kann NEIN. 
Was ist daran jetzt so dramatisch?

47. War klar und wußte eh jeder.

50. Keine RvR Dungeons (wie in DAoC) aber es ist ein Thema über das viel diskutiert wird (viele Ideen für die Umsetzung vorhanden sind) Ist auch kein Grund zum Jammern. Wird doch sowiso erst interessant wenn sie das in T3 und T4 einbauen. Das können sich nachpatchen. 

/klugscheiss on  
es heist implementiert und nicht implantiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das macht der Arzt nicht der Spieleentwickler)
/klugscheiss off

Wer sagt das WAR Probekeys verteilt? Ich hoffe doch sehr das das nur eine Vermutung ist, jedenfalls kenn ich dazu keine offizielle Meldung.


----------



## sybarith (19. Juni 2008)

@Raven_Lord: zum teil hast du ja recht.
aber es gibt auch punkte, die nicht von anfang an versprochen wurden.


> 50. Kein RvR-Dungeon bei Veröffentlichung (a la DAoC) aber die reden viel darüber-


mir ist keine news bekannt, in der steht das dieses feature von anfang an geplant war.

das gleiche gilt für folgenden punkt.


> 47. Da Warhammer so ein riesiges Univerum darstellt, kann nicht alles daraus sofort mit ins Spiel eingebunden werden.



wenn dir das warhammer universum bekannt ist und du von anfang an das spiel verfolgt hast sowie die newsmeldungen, wirst du nie etwas anderes gehört haben. wenn sie gleichd as ganze universum umsetzen wollten, müßten ja auch völker wie vampiere, echsenmenschen und co. von anfang an spielbar sein, sie gehören auch zur warhamer welt. man hat von anfang an gesagt das man sich erstmal auf einen kleienren teil der warhammer welt beschränkt und diese nach und nach, durch patches und erweiterungen, vergrößert.


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> /klugscheiss on
> es heist implementiert und nicht implantiert
> 
> 
> ...



Wärs ne Frau und würd gut aussehen, würd ich sie nicht davon abhalten 20-30% mehr zu "implantieren" ^^


----------



## Jaimewolf (20. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip haben die Charaktere 2 Kraftquellen. Die eine sind die Aktionspunkte, die sich ähnlich der Energie des WoW-Schurken verhalten und zum anderen eigene Kraftquellen (z.B. Jünger des Khaine Seelenpunkte,Hexenkriegerin Rasereipunkte oder der Schwertmeister Balancepunkte). Es ist also etwas komplexer als die einfache Methode von WoW.




HeHe, viele WoW-Spieler könnten damit überfordert sein, ihre Aktionspunkte weise einsetzen und damit haushalten zu müssen^^ Dann heisst es hinterher wieder, dass WAR ein dummes Spiel ist und man wieder zum WoW-Arenagame zurückkehre...Goodbye then 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine, die WoW-Community ist m.M. nach alles andere als vernunftbegabt.


----------



## Raven_Lord (20. Juni 2008)

Hab es jetzt verbessert, zufrieden xD ?
Aber danke wuste den Unterschied bis jetzt nicht sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

